# Billfish Charter Captain Reccomendations?



## tlawle1 (Jun 2, 2010)

My grandfather and me are looking to take a charter out of the panama city or mexico beach area in the 2nd or 3rd week of september. He wants to go marlin fishing; I would also like to try and cacth some meat (tuna, grouper, AJ) while we are out there. Can anybody make a reccomendation on a good experienced charter captain for that type of trip? Also, in general is the marlin fishing decent in this area and time of year, or would we be wasting our time trying to go marlin fishing? Please reply or send me an email at [email protected]. Thanks for the help.


----------



## matttheboatman (Aug 25, 2008)

Hello Tim:

Historically, the Marlin fishing is absolute best in Sept especially on the East side of the canyon in the area known as the "Squiggles" and the 100 fathom curve on the east side of the "Spur" which is the Desota Canyon. BUT billfishing can be hit or miss depending on the currents at anytime. The early reports from boats getting out since the opening of the area closed by the oil spill have been pretty good on whites, sailfish, and small blue marlin - about 15 releases this weekend during the Sandestin Celebration tournament. Most larger bottom fishing charter boats can billfish just fine - figure about $1,500 for a full day with everything. The tackle will be basic along with the creature comforts. My company Signature Yacht Shares runs a 39' Tiara "Mr. Casey" that is a luxury Sportfisherman that can be chartered for $3,000. You can check out the boat at www.tiarayachtshares.com or reach me at [email protected] We are planning to be in Panama City the 3rd week of September in preparation for the Bay Point billfish tournament on the 24th and 25th. Thanks, Matt


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

matttheboatman said:


> Hello Tim:
> 
> Most larger bottom fishing charter boats can billfish just fine - figure about $1,500 for a full day with everything. The tackle will be basic along with the creature comforts.


I think your numbers might be a bit off there Matt. $1500 is a figure you might pay out of Venice, where the runs are MUCH shorter. But the big twin diesel charter boats which dominate the area from Orange Beach to Destin? Good luck finding one that will go billfishing for $1500. $3000 for a day trip is about the lowest you would find...


----------



## bombtosser (Oct 5, 2007)

are you guys talking about 3k to roll out to the canyon and do an overnighter ? or 3k to make a 12 hr trip to the nipple?


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

3000 for a 12 hour charter and 5000 for an overnighter if i remember right for the big twin deisel boats.


----------



## bombtosser (Oct 5, 2007)

3k to troll seems steep. Are these well known boats that bill fish weekly? IF it is, can see paying for the experience on the water. but are all boats running at that rate? That seems like a bunch of money to run out to the nipple or squiggles and troll for 8 hours.


----------



## Looseconnection (May 18, 2009)

Fishing isnt a sure thing but I would much rather have a high dollar capt and crew than a "yea I'll take ya" capt. Experiance means you will more than likely have some luck but your gonna learn a whole lot more. Before we had our own boat we fished some charters and there is a difference in cost for a reason.

LC


----------



## marlinchaser (Oct 11, 2007)

bombtosser said:


> 3k to troll seems steep. Are these well known boats that bill fish weekly? IF it is, can see paying for the experience on the water. but are all boats running at that rate? That seems like a bunch of money to run out to the nipple or squiggles and troll for 8 hours.


You are forgetting that the cost to run offshore is significantly higher in terms of fuel, bait ice, preparation, wear & tear on the boat, etc. I'm not a charter capt but am good friends of one of the best in Destin. There is not a lot of profit in that kind of trip. When you have to run 2-3 hours both ways, that is a lot of expense. As always, you get what you pay for!!


----------

